# الفرق بين المسيحية و النصرانية



## Dark_Angel2008 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام المسيح عليكم 
أرجو منكم بيان الفرق بين المسيحية و النصرانية و لماذ يعتبرونا أخواننا المسلمين بالنصارى 
وشكراً


----------



## Fadie (11 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام لكم و نعمة من الله



> أرجو منكم بيان الفرق بين المسيحية و النصرانية و لماذ يعتبرونا أخواننا المسلمين بالنصارى


 
المسيحية هى الايمان بيهوة الاله الواحد ذو الثلاث اقانيم لهم جوهر ألهى واحد

المسيحية هى الايمان بفداء يسوع المسيح و قبول خلاصه الذى منحه للبشر من الخطية

المسيحية هى رسالة التسامح و الحب و الغفران

اما النصرانية

فهى بدعة اطلق عليها النصرانية و اطلق عليها المريمية و اطلق عليها المثلثين و القاب اخرى

يؤمنون بأن هناك ثلاث ألهة و الله هو ثالثهم

يؤمنون السيدة العذراء أله

يؤمنون ان المسيح ابن فعلى لله

اطلق عليهم القرأن لقب نصارى محاولة منه ان ينسبهم لبلد السيد المسيح الناصرة و لكن هذا خطأ لسببين

الاول ان الانسان ينسب لمتبوعه و ليس لبلد متبوعه

الثانى حتى ان فرضنا ان هذا صحيح فيكون اسمهم الناصريين و ليس النصارى بدليل ان يسوع المسيح دعى"ناصرى"و ليس نصرانى

و يعتقد القران ان هؤلاء هم اتباع يسوع المسيح الحق و هذا زيف و تزوير للحقائق لأن اتباع يسوع المسيح هم المسيحيين و لم يطلق عليهم سوى لقب مسيحيين و يبدو ذلك واضحا فى حوار بولس مع اغريباس اذ قال له اغريباس

اع 26:28 فقال اغريباس لبولس بقليل تقنعني ان اصير مسيحيا.

و كون اغريباس يعرف لقب "مسيحى" يؤكد على انتشار  اللقب فى ذلك الحين فى جميع ارجاء العالم القديم

ليحفظكم الله


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

كلامك كله كلام فارغ مالو ش اي محل من الصحة يا فادىأفندي مين الأهبل اللي قالك كده 
احنا بنقول عليكم نصاري عشان احنا ما بنعترفش انكم مسيحيين لان المسيحيين هم اتباع المسيحية الحقه التي ارسل بها عيسي المسيح رسول الله لينشر المسيحية ببني اسرائيل 
ولو سيادتك تفضلت وقلتلنا اه رايك في اليهود هل هم مؤمنين ولا مش مؤمنين هتعرف احنا بنقول عليكم نصاري ليه لو قلت ان اليهود مؤمنين يبقي النصاري والمسلمين كفار 
لان اليهود هما المؤمنين ولو قلت مش مؤمنين يبقي جدع ودا ردي علي السؤال


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (19 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> كلامك كله كلام فارغ مالو ش اي محل من الصحة يا فادىأفندي مين الأهبل اللي قالك كده
> احنا بنقول عليكم نصاري عشان احنا ما بنعترفش انكم مسيحيين لان المسيحيين هم اتباع المسيحية الحقه التي ارسل بها عيسي المسيح رسول الله لينشر المسيحية ببني اسرائيل
> ولو سيادتك تفضلت وقلتلنا اه رايك في اليهود هل هم مؤمنين ولا مش مؤمنين هتعرف احنا بنقول عليكم نصاري ليه لو قلت ان اليهود مؤمنين يبقي النصاري والمسلمين كفار
> لان اليهود هما المؤمنين ولو قلت مش مؤمنين يبقي جدع ودا ردي علي السؤال



عارف مفيش حد اهبلللللللللللللل  الا انت عارف لية علشان من اكبر عمة وشيخ عندك بيعترف بالمسيحيين وبينادوهم بيها وياريت تشوف اى بطاقة شخصية او عائلية وتقرا فيها الديانة سوف تجدها المسيحى علشان كدة كلامك كلة فارغغغغغغغغ


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

لا يا اهبل يا عبيط دا بس عشان الحكومه هابله وعبيطه وبتاخدكم علي قد عقلكم عشان ما تهوهووش وتسمعوا امريكا فبتقول عليكم مسيحيين وبالنسبه ليهم عادي لانهم اصلا حكومه كافره


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> لا يا اهبل يا عبيط دا بس عشان الحكومه هابله وعبيطه وبتاخدكم علي قد عقلكم عشان ما تهوهووش وتسمعوا امريكا فبتقول عليكم مسيحيين وبالنسبه ليهم عادي لانهم اصلا حكومه كافره


 
*هو هذا كلام انسان عاقل و مؤدب؟ ولا انت بتنقلنا صورة الاسلام؟*
*بحذرك من اعادة هذا الاسبوع و الا اوقفت عضويتك لمدة اسبوع*


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

انا رديت عليه بنفس اسلوبه المتدني وبنفس طريقته ولا هو حلال ليه هو عشان نصراني وحرام عشان انا مسلم ؟؟ المفروض سيادتك تلفت نظره برده لاسلوبه هو كمان وطريقته في الكلام
ويا ريت بلاش العبارات الجوفاء زي بتنقلنا صورة الاسلام لان انا مهما كنت انا مين مش انا اللي هوصل صورة الاسلام لحد الاسلام في منأي اني انا او ي احد يوصل صورته للناس غير نبي الاسلام ورسوله العظيم خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين 
زي ما حضرتك عايزني احترم اللي قدامي الابدي ان اللي قدامي هو كمان يحترمني والا مش هاحترم اللي مش بيحترمني


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> انا رديت عليه بنفس اسلوبه المتدني وبنفس طريقته ولا هو حلال ليه هو عشان نصراني وحرام عشان انا مسلم ؟؟ المفروض سيادتك تلفت نظره برده لاسلوبه هو كمان وطريقته في الكلام
> ويا ريت بلاش العبارات الجوفاء زي بتنقلنا صورة الاسلام لان انا مهما كنت انا مين مش انا اللي هوصل صورة الاسلام لحد الاسلام في منأي اني انا او ي احد يوصل صورته للناس غير نبي الاسلام ورسوله العظيم خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين
> زي ما حضرتك عايزني احترم اللي قدامي الابدي ان اللي قدامي هو كمان يحترمني والا مش هاحترم اللي مش بيحترمني


 
اولا, انت من بدأ الغلط فأنت من قلت مين الاهبل الي قالك داه

هل هي هذه طريقة بالحوار يا اخ؟
بعدين حتى لو افترضنا هو غلط عليك, تبقى ترد الغلط بالغلط؟

بس اقولك ايه... مسلم...


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (20 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا مسلم ما راح نعتب عليه


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا مسلم وأفتخر وارفع راسي واقولها باعلي صوتي زي ما انتي نصرانية وبتفتخري وبكره نشوف فخر مين اللي كان في محله


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع ما بده مناقشه لأنه فرق كبير بين دينا و و دينكم الي بتسموه دين 
و الله يعينكم على تفكيركم


----------



## Hassan (21 نوفمبر 2006)

******************

*لا دخل لك بالاعضاء اهتم بالموضوع فقط*

*coptic*


----------



## Hassan (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*يرجى نقل صورة طيبة عن الاسلام (وقابل السيئة باحسان )

احسن ماتهوي في نار جهنم سبعين خريف 

كلمة صدرت منك خفيفة على لسانك ..بس شوف شوف نتائجها 

احذر اخي الحبيب ((ان تقول نفس يا حسرتا على ما فرطت في جنب اللة ))*


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (21 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عندي عقل و بفكر فيه و بعرف وين الصح و وين الغلط
و الدين الصح و الدين الغلط 
و انا لما احكي هيك هادا يعني اني ما بأمن لا بدينكم ولا بمحمدكم لانه كان انسان عادي وما عمل اي شي بيثبت انو رسول او انه الله ارسله


----------



## Hassan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*والقرآن ...ليس معجزة 

انا في اكثر من مشارحة بينت معنى القرآن والمعجزات التي نراها اليوم ..والتي اكتشفها العلماء اليوم 
وكلها تكلم عنها القرآن بلسان سيدنا محمد صلى اللة علية وسلم

                   اقرأ في الاعجاز العلمي للقرآن

ولكن المصيبة الكبرى ان المشرف على هذا المنتدى حذف اجاباتي وردي
ودفاعي علن القرآن...والسبب واضح

               لانه خاف على المسحية الي في هذا المنتدى 

وباختصار ...الي حاب يحاورني ويعرف حقيقة دين الاسلام وخصوصا المعجزة التي اذهلت علماء الغرب (القرآن الكريم)
انا ماعتدي مشكلة وايميلي واضح عندكم يعملي آد او يرسلي ايميل 

ولو ما عندو المعلومات الكافية على الحوار ..مافي مشكلة اسمع مني  وشوف معجزة القرآن*


----------



## نور الهدى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> المسيحية هى الايمان بيهوة الاله الواحد ذو الثلاث اقانيم لهم جوهر ألهى واحد
> 
> المسيحية هى الايمان بفداء يسوع المسيح و قبول خلاصه الذى منحه للبشر من الخطية
> 
> ...


 
غير صحيح بالمره
اتباع المسيح كانوا يلقبون بالنصارى حتى انفلتوا منها وتسموا بالمسيحيه 
ولازالت حتى الان طائفه تسمى بالنصرانيه!!!!!

واواصافك عنهم دي خاطئه
لان كل وصف من دول بيمثل طائفه من الطوائف


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> كلامك كله كلام فارغ مالو ش اي محل من الصحة يا فادىأفندي مين الأهبل اللي قالك كده
> احنا بنقول عليكم نصاري عشان احنا ما بنعترفش انكم مسيحيين لان المسيحيين هم اتباع المسيحية الحقه التي ارسل بها عيسي المسيح رسول الله لينشر المسيحية ببني اسرائيل
> ولو سيادتك تفضلت وقلتلنا اه رايك في اليهود هل هم مؤمنين ولا مش مؤمنين هتعرف احنا بنقول عليكم نصاري ليه لو قلت ان اليهود مؤمنين يبقي النصاري والمسلمين كفار
> لان اليهود هما المؤمنين ولو قلت مش مؤمنين يبقي جدع ودا ردي علي السؤال


 
معذره يا اخي
النصارى غير المسيحين
المسيحين لم يذكروا الا في مواضع من صوره المائده بلفظ ( لقد كفر الذين قالوا )

ولم يذكر اسم مسيحين اصلا في القران
بينما لفظ نصارى فهو خطاب للنصارى الذين اشق عنهم ( الذين كفروا ...)
النصارى بلفظ القران قالوا ( وقالت النصارى المسيح بن الله )

والقران في موضع تاني بيقول 
( ومن الذين قالوا انا نصارى أخذنا ميثاقهم فنسوا حظا مما ذكروا به )

فهم الذيت لقبوا أنفسهم بالنصارى ..وذكر ذلك القران
ولازال من يسمون نفسهم بالنصارى موجودين 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> غير صحيح بالمره
> اتباع المسيح كانوا يلقبون بالنصارى حتى انفلتوا منها وتسموا بالمسيحيه
> ولازالت حتى الان طائفه تسمى بالنصرانيه!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
دليل؟ :dntknw:


----------



## نور الهدى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ادي الطائفه الي بتسمي نفسها
نصرانيه  لحد دلوقت 

هتلاقي في الموقع كل حاجه عنهم

http://www.ncfirstnazarene.org/


ده فيه معلومات كويسه 


http://www.ancientpaths.org/APJTnazandeb.html
The earliest followers of Jesus were known as Nazarenes, and perhaps later, Ebionites, and form an important part of the picture of Palestinian Jewish groups in late 2nd Temple times. 

وادي صفاتهم ومعتقداتهم الي اتحرفت بفعل الوثنيين الرومان بعد كده واعتبروا ( النصرانيين ) الي ها اول ناس امنت بالمسيح وكانوا من اليهود الي شافواه بعنيهم وعاصروه وسمعوا كلامه ....اعتبروهم بكل بساطه هراطقه !!!!!!


Jesus as the Prophet like Moses, or True Teacher (but not to be confused with YHVH God of Israel), who will anoint his Messiahs on his right and left hand when he is revealed in power following his rejection and death. These two figures, the Davidic Nasi (Prince of the Yachad) and Priest, will rule with him in the Kingdom of God.
Disdain for eating meat and even the Temple slaughter of animals, preferring the ideals of the pre-Flood diet and what they took to be the original ideal of worship (see Gen 9:1-5; Jer 7:21-22; Isa 11:9; 66:1-4). A general interest in seeking the Path reflected in the pre-Sinai revelation, especially the time from Enoch to Noah. For example, divorce was shunned, even though technically it was later allowed by Moses.
Dedication to following the whole Torah, as applicable to Israel and to Gentiles, but through the “easy yoke” _halacha _of their Teacher Jesus, which emphasized the Spirit of the Biblical Prophets in a restoration of the “True Faith,” the Ancient Paths (Jeremiah 6:16), from which, by and large, they believed the establishment Jewish groups of 2nd Temple times had lost.
Rejection of the “doctrines and traditions” of men, which they believed had been added to the pure Torah of Moses, including scribal alterations of the texts of ******ure (Jeremiah 8:8).
المؤسف بقى ان انجيل الابيونيين وانجيل النصرانيين  اختفى الان في مكتبه البابا


واي خدمه 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

Hassan قال:


> *والقرآن ...ليس معجزة
> 
> انا في اكثر من مشارحة بينت معنى القرآن والمعجزات التي نراها اليوم ..والتي اكتشفها العلماء اليوم
> وكلها تكلم عنها القرآن بلسان سيدنا محمد صلى اللة علية وسلم
> ...





اول شي القران مش معجزه لانه عباره عن شخص عادي كتبه 
و انا قعدت سنه كامله ادرس الدين الاسلامي في المدرسه لانه ما كان في مواد تانيه بقدر اخدها فاضطريت اخد دين اسلامي و كنت ادرسه دراسه مزبوطه عشان انجح طبعا درست الاعجازات الي بتحكي عنها و بالتفصيل و بصراحه ما لقيت اي اشي يخلي الواحد ينشد لهالدين او حتى اقتنع فيه


----------



## يحيى حسين (26 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام الرب معكم.

هنالك مقالات كثيرة تناولت الفرق بين النصراني و المسيحي.


----------



## kimo14th (4 ديسمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ادي الطائفه الي بتسمي نفسها
> نصرانيه  لحد دلوقت
> ...




الموقع التانى بتاع طائفه اليبونيين مليش دعوه بيه لان دى طائفه مهرطقه ومردود   عليها 

الموقع الاولانى بتاع ناس مسيحيين عادى زينا زيهم لا نصارى ولا حاجه 

وبيتكلموا عن الصلب واهميه علامه الصليب وعلى قيامه المسيح 

فين طائفه النصارى دى


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يوجد فرق 
هما الاتنين واحد


----------



## jim_halim (20 ديسمبر 2006)

النصاري , المسيحيين ... يقولوا علينا اللي يقولوه .. 
المهم أن الرب يسوع ( يعرف خاصته ) و خاصته تعرفه .. 

و ربما كانت للتحقير علي غرار ما قاله نثنائيل لفيلبس : 
( أمن الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيء صالح )  ( يو 1 :46 ) 

و ربما أيضاً يحتاجون أن يقال لهم كما قال فيلبس لنثنائيل ( تعال و أنظر ) 
و لكن الذين يعرفونه بالحق هم من يتبعون الكلمة ( و متي سمعتم صوته لا تقسو قلوبكم )


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة المسلمين كل كلامكم ليس لة اى معنى سوى التكرار لعبارات محفوظة تحاولون بها اثبات ان الاسلام دين حقيقى وان المسيحية محرفة وتكذبون على انفسكم فى محاولة لااراحة ضميركم الغير مقتنع بالاسلام لعدم اعتراف المسيحية بة او بالقران الذى لم ياتى بشى كما قال بابا الفاتيكان فلا تتعبوا انفسكم فالمسيحية دين سماوى بجميع لغات العالم ويعتنقة كل العالم ولن يوثر فية لا سيوف ولا ارهاب ولا كلام فاضى من اللى بتقولوة


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ولاكن العبره في النهايه خليك على دين النصرانيه وشوووف اخرتها شووو تعرف ....عيسى عليه السلام اول واحد بيتبرى منكم  خلك خلك يااذكي انت والله انك ذكي الصرااحه


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

و اٍختلف المسلمون في سبب تسمية ( نصارى ) كما يختلفون في أغلب الأشياء !!
منهم من قال : ( لأنهم أنصار المسيح ) .
و منهم من ( أفتى في الموضوع ) بدون علم أو مرجع أو دليل .
و منهم ... و منهم .... !!!
ماذا تتوقعون من قوم ( يكفر بعضهم بعضا ) ؟
لا أتوقع سوى ما سبق من كلام في هذا الموضوع :
كلام بدون دليل .....و تعليقات لا قيمه لها .
موفقون .


----------



## elsadawey2 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

rafat Ramzy قال:


> الاخوة المسلمين كل كلامكم ليس لة اى معنى سوى التكرار لعبارات محفوظة تحاولون بها اثبات ان الاسلام دين حقيقى وان المسيحية محرفة وتكذبون على انفسكم فى محاولة لااراحة ضميركم الغير مقتنع بالاسلام لعدم اعتراف المسيحية بة او بالقران الذى لم ياتى بشى كما قال بابا الفاتيكان فلا تتعبوا انفسكم فالمسيحية دين سماوى بجميع لغات العالم ويعتنقة كل العالم ولن يوثر فية لا سيوف ولا ارهاب ولا كلام فاضى من اللى بتقولوة



نحن لا نثبت ان الاسلام دين حقيقي لان الاسلام نفسه بنفسه قد اثبت نفسه واستمر من قرن ونصف حتي الان وما زال في ازدياد وانتشار 

يا ريت تسيبك يا اخ رفعت من اثباتاتنا احنا وتقولي بقي سعادتك اصل ديانتكم اللي انتم بتسموها مسيحيه دي ايه ومين سماها مسيحيه وامتي وفين ومين بلغ بيها ونشرها 
ولعلمك انتم نصاري زي ما القرآن علمنا وطلب منا نناديكم كده مسيحيين دي انتو اخترعتوها وياريتك ترجع لوره شويه وتسال اي حد من علماء ما يسمي بالمسيحيه عن سبب تسميتها كده ومين سماها وامتي دا حصل ولو حد جاوبك ابقي قابلني قصدي ابقي جاوبني


----------



## elsadawey2 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> و اٍختلف المسلمون في سبب تسمية ( نصارى ) كما يختلفون في أغلب الأشياء !!
> منهم من قال : ( لأنهم أنصار المسيح ) .
> و منهم من ( أفتى في الموضوع ) بدون علم أو مرجع أو دليل .
> و منهم ... و منهم .... !!!
> ...



ومين اللي قالك ان المسلمون اختلفوافي تسميه نصاري ومن امتي الاصول والثوابت بتاعتنا بتتاخد عن عامة المسلمين يا استاذ لو عايز تعرف ليه سميناكم نصاري يبقي تشوف القران قال ايه وتعرف مش تقعدلي علي قهوة وتقول أختلف المسلمين 

القرآن والرسول سما الديانه اللي نزل بيها عيسي بن مريم بن الانسان المرسل من عند الله بالنصرانيه 
ودا اللي القران والسنه قالوه 
اتفضل انت بقي وقولي _ دا لو تعرف أصلا _ يعني ايه مسيحية أصلها ايه وفصلها ايه ومين اداكم اللقب ده وايه اصلا اسس وقواعد الديانه اللي انتو اخترعتولها اسم المسيح نفسه ما قالوش


----------



## قلم حر (30 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> ومين اللي قالك ان المسلمون اختلفوافي تسميه نصاري
> اٍقرأ الموضوع من أوله ......فتفهم كلامي أكثر .
> ومن امتي الاصول والثوابت بتاعتنا بتتاخد عن عامة المسلمين يا استاذ لو عايز تعرف ليه سميناكم نصاري يبقي تشوف القران
> يا زميل :
> ...


بالنسبه لتسميه المسيحيين :
هناك موضوع سابق في ( الرد على الشبهات ) ......ممكن تراجعه و تدقق فيه .....وتطرح اٍعتراضاتك بعد الأعياد .
-----------------------------------------------------------
كل عام و أنت و جميع المسلمين بألف خير .


----------



## stan55 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا مسلم ما راح نعتب عليه


----------



## elsadawey2 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> بالنسبه لتسميه المسيحيين :
> هناك موضوع سابق في ( الرد على الشبهات ) ......ممكن تراجعه و تدقق فيه .....وتطرح اٍعتراضاتك بعد الأعياد .
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> كل عام و أنت و جميع المسلمين بألف خير .



نلتقي بعد الفصل قصدي بعد لأعياد ومشكور للرد أخ سمردلي


----------



## elsadawey2 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> بالنسبه لتسميه المسيحيين :
> هناك موضوع سابق في ( الرد على الشبهات ) ......ممكن تراجعه و تدقق فيه .....وتطرح اٍعتراضاتك بعد الأعياد .
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> كل عام و أنت و جميع المسلمين بألف خير .



نلتقي بعد الفاصل قصدي بعد الأعياد ومشكور للرد أخ سمردلي


----------



## elsadawey2 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

stan55 قال:


> فعلا مسلم ما راح نعتب عليه



ما تقدرش يا مسيحي تعتب عليا أنا المسلم لأني ببساطه ما غلطتش وبأتكلم صح


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> ما تقدرش يا مسيحي تعتب عليا أنا المسلم لأني ببساطه ما غلطتش وبأتكلم صح



*شكرا لاعترافك باننا مسيحيين*


----------



## نور الهدى (23 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الموضوع ده باذن الله هتناوله بمنهجيه افضل في *قسم الحوارات الثنائيه *مع الاخ فادي  البارع  بحق ...( المسيحيه في القرون الأولى )
أتمنى تتابعوه  ( فادي ) احسن من الكلام الي لا يودي ولا يجيب ده !!!!!


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الموضوع ده باذن الله هتناوله بمنهجيه افضل في *قسم الحوارات الثنائيه *مع الاخ فادي البارع بحق ...( المسيحيه في القرون الأولى )
> أتمنى تتابعوه ( فادي ) احسن من الكلام الي لا يودي ولا يجيب ده !!!!!
> ...


 
هو انت هنا؟ طيب فينك و فين موضوع سفينة نوح؟ :yahoo:


----------



## نور الهدى (25 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هههههههههه

ياااااااااااااه , والله فكرتني كنت ناسي 

معلش وبعدين انا كان عندي امتحانات لسا يدوب مخلص ...

ومتنساش اني كنت نزلت الموضوع وانت مسحته !!!!!!!!!!!!!  وقلتلي انه الفاظه جارحه !!

بعد كدا بقى الامتحانات !!
واعتقد انك لو عاوز تناقشه فعلا كنت  على الاقل بعتلي رساله خاصه !!!! احسن من اسلوب التشهير اللذيذ ده !!!!:ranting: 

على العموم مفيش مشاكل ...هحط موضوع سفينه نوح في الجدول وانزله تاني وامري لله !!


سبحان ربك رب  العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2007)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

ههههه دمك خفيف صدقني 
بس صدقني مش قصدي اشهر بيك, لقيتها فرصة اني شفتك و اذكرك, ولو زعلك الرد ماعنديش مانع احذفه
و احنا اتفقنا انك تصيغه بصياغة مقبولة انها تكون في منتدى مسيحي حتى نكمل النقاش

اتمنى ان تكون قد وفقت في امتحاناتك عزيزي...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الرد مش مزعلني ولا حاجه حد يزعل من اخوه الكبير
وبعدين انا بعتبركم اخواتي , ان كان ممكن تقبلوني اخ , انا عارف انكم ما بتحبونيش , بس والله انا ما بزعلش من حد , و الله على ما اقول وكيل 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الرد مش مزعلني ولا حاجه حد يزعل من اخوه الكبير
> وبعدين انا بعتبركم اخواتي , ان كان ممكن تقبلوني اخ , انا عارف انكم ما بتحبونيش , بس والله انا ما بزعلش من حد , و الله على ما اقول وكيل
> ...



مبنحبكش ليه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عشان انا مسلم

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عشان انا مسلم
> 
> سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين



يانهار ابيض !!!!!!!!! 

( احبوا اعدائكم ) لو اعتبرت المسلم عدو اصلا !!

باتكلم عن نفسى على الاقل


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ان والله بالنسبه ليا مفيش اي كره 

انا من اعز اصدقائي واحد اسمه ابراهيم  صاحبي من اعدادي وبقالي فتره ما شوفتوش

واول مره امسك كتاب مقدس كان واحد صاحبي مسيحي جابهولي من الكنيسه 

وجيراني بردو


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

:smil12: 

امال ايه بقى ياعم


----------



## Iman (6 فبراير 2007)

Hassan قال:


> *والقرآن ...ليس معجزة
> 
> انا في اكثر من مشارحة بينت معنى القرآن والمعجزات التي نراها اليوم ..والتي اكتشفها العلماء اليوم
> وكلها تكلم عنها القرآن بلسان سيدنا محمد صلى اللة علية وسلم
> ...



انا كمان كتبت عن الاعجاز العلمي في القران الكريم و كمان موضوعي انحذف !!!! 
تحياتي أخي


----------



## kimo14th (7 فبراير 2007)

Iman قال:


> انا كمان كتبت عن الاعجاز العلمي في القران الكريم و كمان موضوعي انحذف !!!!
> تحياتي أخي



يااخت ايمان 

فى حوار الاديان مواضيع كتيره عن اعجاز القران فممكن تضعى موضوعك هناك 

وطلاما ملتزمه بالقوانين لن يحذف لكى موضوع او مداخله


----------



## Iman (7 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> يااخت ايمان
> 
> فى حوار الاديان مواضيع كتيره عن اعجاز القران فممكن تضعى موضوعك هناك
> 
> وطلاما ملتزمه بالقوانين لن يحذف لكى موضوع او مداخله



ok 
شكرا لك


----------



## mena star (7 فبراير 2007)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> فعلا مسلم ما راح نعتب عليه





*والله عندك حق , هو كل انسان مسلم بياخد تعاليمه منين ؟؟ من القرآن والقرآن مليان سب 
وشتائم وقله ادب ومحمد نفس معندوش اخلاق .. فما شاه نبيه فما ظلم ... 
النبى اللى كان بياخد كل حاجة بالدراع .. :spor22: *​


----------



## نور الهدى (13 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

........



> *والله عندك حق , هو كل انسان مسلم بياخد تعاليمه منين ؟؟ من القرآن والقرآن مليان سب
> وشتائم وقله ادب ومحمد نفس معندوش اخلاق .. فما شاه نبيه فما ظلم ...
> النبى اللى كان بياخد كل حاجة بالدراع .. *:spor22:


 
احترم نفسك يا قليل الادب ..واتعلم تكلم الناس بادب زي ما بيكلموك بأدب !!
.....
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## الناصر صلاح الدين (13 فبراير 2007)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مسيحيه و افتخر  
فعلا مسلم ما راح نعتب عليه

الم تقولى يامسيحيه( النبى لايزنى لايشتهى النساء لايتزوج لايقتل لايسرق)فى قسم منتدى حوار الاديان فى موضوع الدليل على ان محمد رسول الله

الم تنسى ان النبى داود زنا وقتل واشتهى النساء وتزوج وسرق 

يبقى لما تتكلمى تتكلمى صح مش تخرفى

فعلا مسيحيه مااعتب عليى


----------



## kimo14th (13 فبراير 2007)

نعم النبى لايقتل ولايزنى ولا يتوب ويطلب المغفره 

بينما داود النبى تاب وندم على خطيته  خطيتى امامى فى كل حين )


----------



## alsad al3aly (13 فبراير 2007)

هدووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ء من فضلكم


----------



## shady3 (16 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه
لو هو غلط مش ترد الغلطط بغلط لأ عيب كده أملا يعمل إيه لا الإدارة هتشيل الغلط ولا هو هيستحمل الإهانة ببلاش كده من غير رد 
فعلا منتدى ديموقراطى ونعم


----------



## kingmoon (27 فبراير 2007)

*موسلم*

الى الاخ الموسلم
انا اعجب على اسلوبك يا اخى ؟؟
انت باين عندك كل الى يكلمك ومش على هواك ,يبقى اهبل وعبيط ..
بتقول للى يكلمك انو اهبل ,, ومين الاهبل اللى قال ليك ,, والحكومه هبله ,, وامريكا هبله 
طيب انت عايش فى عالم كلو مهابيل وانت اللى فيهم يعنى ؟؟
واحب اطمنك .. انت لو تكون عايش فى عالم كلو مهابيل حتبقى منهم ..
سؤالك عن المسيحيه والنصرانيه ؟؟ مش من الاولى تقول لنا ايه يعنى موسلم ؟؟
موسلم يعنى جايه من السلام والامان صح ؟؟
اى سلام واى امان ده ؟؟ سلام وامان اسامه بن لادن الى بيقتل فى الناس شمال ويمين ..
هو ده الاسلام ؟؟
ياستاذ انت موسلم يعنى جايه من موس .. يعنى شغلانتك انك تقطع فى الناس زى الموس 
مالكش غير تقطيع التراحم والود بين مخاليق ربنا ..
لو كان بيتك من زجاج , ما ترميش الناس بحجر ................. وعجبى!!


----------



## elsadawey2 (2 مارس 2007)

يا أخي انت لو فعلا بتتكلم صح كنت عرفت الفرق بين الإسلام وأسامه بن لادن انما انت زيك زيهم مجرد كلام جارح لا اساس له من الصحه وشتيمه علي الفاضي والمليان وهما المليار و350 مليون كلهم أسامه بن لادن ؟؟؟؟ ولا هو خلاص ما وراكوش شغلانه غير اسامه بن لادن ما تبص للجيش الجمهوري ولا بص لمنظمة ايتا الانفصاليه ولا دول ما يعتبروش ارهابيين عشان خاطر هما نصاري واسامه بن لادن وبس هو اللي مجرم وارهابي عشان مسلم ؟؟


----------



## kimo14th (2 مارس 2007)

*بس يااخ السعداوى *

*90 %*
*  من المسلمين بينتشى ويفرح من اعمال اسامه بن لادن *

*وكثير *
*يعتبرونه *
*بطل عربى اسلامى *

*والادهى والاغرب ان هناك من يلحق اسمه بقول رضى الله عنه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*رضى الله عن قاتل ومجرم وارهابى !!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## elsadawey2 (3 مارس 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *بس يااخ السعداوى *
> 
> *90 %*
> *  من المسلمين بينتشى ويفرح من اعمال اسامه بن لادن *
> ...



يا أخي النشوه دي مجرد رد فعل طبيعي نتيجه دعم أمريكا المستمر والمستبسل في الدفاع عن اسرائيل وعن غض الطرف عن كل جرائمها اللي بترتكبها في حق الشعب الفلسطيني وكمان للحمله الي بتشنها امريكا ضد الدول العربية والاسلاميه وتشويه صورة الاسلام لتبرير سرقه النفط من العراق فمن الطبيعي يا أخي ان بعد دا كله المسلمين البسطاء من العامة بيتشفوا في أمريكا وبيفرحوا بأعمال اسامه بن لادن من باب انه بيناطح في أمريكا ومن باب ان عدو عدوي صاحبي 
أما بخصوص ان بعض المسلمين بيقولوا رضي الله عنه فدي مبالغ فيها شويه منك لاني عمري ما سمعتها بصراحه ولو دا فعلا حقيقي فانا طبعا مش موافق علي الكلام ده مع اني ما زلت مصر ان دي مبالغه مبالغ فيها قوي


----------



## kimo14th (3 مارس 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يا أخي النشوه دي مجرد رد فعل طبيعي نتيجه دعم أمريكا المستمر والمستبسل في الدفاع عن اسرائيل وعن غض الطرف عن كل جرائمها اللي بترتكبها في حق الشعب الفلسطيني وكمان للحمله الي بتشنها امريكا ضد الدول العربية والاسلاميه وتشويه صورة الاسلام لتبرير سرقه النفط من العراق فمن الطبيعي يا أخي ان بعد دا كله المسلمين البسطاء من العامة بيتشفوا في أمريكا وبيفرحوا بأعمال اسامه بن لادن من باب انه بيناطح في أمريكا ومن باب ان عدو عدوي صاحبي
> أما بخصوص ان بعض المسلمين بيقولوا رضي الله عنه فدي مبالغ فيها شويه منك لاني عمري ما سمعتها بصراحه ولو دا فعلا حقيقي فانا طبعا مش موافق علي الكلام ده مع اني ما زلت مصر ان دي مبالغه مبالغ فيها قوي




*متفق معاك فى شعورهم *​
*ولكن قصدى انهم متفقين  معاه فى اللى بيعمله ونفسهم يعملوا على طول *

*فهل ده مش سبب لتشويه صوره الاسلام من المسلمين ؟؟*

*لازم تعرف ان الاسلام لو فى حد بيشوه صورته يبقى المسلمين نفسهم *

*شوف ردود افعال المسلمين تجاه اى ماتسمونه سب للرسول *

*تلاقى تهديدات بالقتل ومحاولات اغتيال وتدمير سفارات *​*
**يبقى مين اللى بيشوه صوره الاسلام ؟؟؟*


*وكمان حاجه تانيه *​
*غير المسلم لما يشوف حاجه زى كده هيقول ايه غير ان الاسلام دين ارهاب وقتل الى اخره ؟؟*​
___________________ 

*موضوع رضى الله عنه ده تلاقيه منتشر بين طلاب الجامعات الاسلاميه *

*الاخوان المسلمين *

*جماعات التكفير ..... ناس كتير يعنى ... *​
__________________

*وسؤال ليك .. ايه موقفك من اسامه بن لادن ؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## kimo14th (3 مارس 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> ولا بص لمنظمة ايتا الانفصاليه ولا دول ما يعتبروش ارهابيين عشان خاطر هما نصاري واسامه بن لادن وبس هو اللي مجرم وارهابي عشان مسلم ؟؟



*ياراجل منظمه ايتا دى منظمه سياسيه ارهابيه *

* ,ملهاش اى خلفيه دينيه ,  تريد الانفصال عن الحكم الاسبانى *

*اما بن لادن فمرجعه دينى وكل تحركاته , هو يعتقد , انها على اساس دينى وجهاد لابد منه * ​


----------



## شاهير (16 أغسطس 2014)

elsadawey2 قال:


> طبعا مسلم وأفتخر وارفع راسي واقولها باعلي صوتي زي ما انتي نصرانية وبتفتخري وبكره نشوف فخر مين اللي كان في محله



*الاخ المهذب 

قصدك  بكرة ده امتي؟؟​*


----------

